# London Run (NYE-2) Tuesday Dec 29th 8pm start.



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board

London Run TUESDAY January 29th ( NYE-2 )

Its too late to organise Canary Wharf.....

This is a simple Follow the Leader cruise and look after your follower.
If you have to move on leaving someone then look for a convenient stop point, try to be in sight of your follower.

BRING TOMTOMS! SAT NAV will be an asset to have.
It is almost impossible to keep everyone together in the traffic so Sat Nav's preferable so if you get lost, call me and we'll give you a target to aim for to regroup.

*Xmas Lights Theme if you fancy decorating your car.*

Wrap up warm.....
I'd say bring snacks, we may have some places near a stop point otherwise bring your own food.

The plan..... so far...... it may change!
Wed 30th

Meet up at Maranello (Ferrari) Egham *8pm(8.15pm depart)*, M4 into town. 
*Sat-NAV - TW20 0AX Egham by-pass or Egham Hill*
(cant park inside any more so be on the kerbside)

Meet up Opposite (slightly before) Harrods *9pm for others*. 
(Grab a snack at any of the local joints, if you like)
*Sat NAV - Brompton Road SW3 1EX*

*9.30pm depart*, Cruise up to Park Lane
Oxford Street - Oxford Circus
*Sat-NAV - Oxford Street - W1C 2QD
& Oxford Circus W1R 1AB*

At Oxford Circus ( junction with Regent Street turn left and to a U turn)
We'll try to stop before moving into regent street to re-group

Regents Street
*Sat-NAV - Regents Street*

Trafalgar Square - The Strand 
*Sat-NAV - Trafalgar Square
STOP - Regroup - Duncannon St - WC2N 4JF* ,

*then, straight on to The Strand then Fleet Street*

St Pauls - STOP
*Sat NAV - Lugate hill or St Pauls Churchyard EC4M 8AD*

Through Bank to Black Wall Tunnel, plan to stop at Lloyds Building and the Gherkin, in Bank.

*Sat NAV - Leadenhall street , EC3A 3BP
then, A13 Commercial Road*

Long straight Drive to Blackwall tunnel but a stop near it to regroup.
*Sat NAV - EC4M 8AD - Stop to Regroup before Tunnel*

Into the Blackwall Tunnel Southbound ( 2nd entrance slip not the first)

* SAT NAV - O2 Dome Millenium Way, Greenwich, London, SE10 0DX *

Then we'll try to get to the Rotherhide Tunnel south of the river via the Cutty Sark 
(We'll see if there is anything to see there).
Cutty Sark
* SAT NAV - Greenwich Church St, SE10 9BJ *

Then to Rotherhide Tunnel
* SAT NAV - A200 Lower road, SE16 7JB*

Then run back to London Eye along Embankment...
*SAT NAV - The Highway E1W 3HT.*

Embankment (lots of speed Cameras) and to London Eye
*Sat NAV - Westminister, then , Belvedere Road SE1 8 (London EYE)*

Bring PMR Radios Channel 4! my number 07900 226864


























Naresh - to confirm new date
Charlie - To confirm new date
Hark - to confirm new date
Blackers - to confirm new date
TT51 - to confirm new date
roddy - confirmed
JayTTapp - to confirm new date
Declan - to confirm new date
robokn - to confirm new date
luke89 - confirmed
rustyintegrale - to confirm new date
Harnz - Confirmed


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Just a suggestion but how about a tunnel run though Blackwall tunnel out to the O2, then back to London Eye?

I'd be up for this either way.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Just a suggestion but how about a tunnel run though Blackwall tunnel out to the O2, then back to London Eye?
> 
> I'd be up for this either way.


Could add this.... makes it a longer drive....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Put me down Wak, might have sorted the pcv pipes by then, should be ordered today with any luck ;-)

I like the idea of a tunnel run too ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Wak said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Just a suggestion but how about a tunnel run though Blackwall tunnel out to the O2, then back to London Eye?
> ...


Yes that's the only downside, but I think a slow drive through the tunnel would provide a nice backdrop for some great photo opportunities, especially if the car in front was taking photographs. I think if it was a roadster and the roof was down, the passenger could take several decent shots. I reckon it would add about an hour to the overall cruise. Any more comments welcome guys.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Charlie said:


> Put me down Wak, might have sorted the pcv pipes by then, should be ordered today with any luck ;-)
> 
> I like the idea of a tunnel run too ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Get your camera out and ready then! :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Amended the route above


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

how come when I aint got a TT, all these drives come up [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Brother's birthday so never seem to get to this one, but I'll ask.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

A good night, sadly I'm away this year so no can do.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Would the Rotherhithe be easier, fairly close to Tower Bridge so not so far as the Blackwall 

Interesting corners as well as originally designed for horse and carts not TTs


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm interested 

Is it def on Wednesday 30th? Just that NYE is Thursday - was just unsure from the title


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Neil

it's the -1 bit that gives it away ;-) yes it is the 30th and not NYE itself.

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Arse I'll stilll be in Wales on the 30th    

Josh


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

TT51 said:


> I'm interested
> 
> Is it def on Wednesday 30th? Just that NYE is Thursday - was just unsure from the title


Neil, take the kids, it's an excellent night out and I regretted not taking my daughter last year, she would have loved it and I'm sure your boys will too. I'm just a bit sad that we can't come too.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Not going to be able to make it this year  will be away for xmas.

Hope its as much fun as last year


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

denTTed said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested
> ...


Yeah was thinking that John they will enjoy it 

Shame you can't come will have to wait to see the new car


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TT51 said:


> I'm interested
> 
> Is it def on Wednesday 30th? Just that NYE is Thursday - was just unsure from the title


NYE , London will be cordoned off around Trafalgar Square in particular, hence why we do it the night before.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

def interested as will poss still be in london then, so , where / what is this Marennello thing.. i thought that was in Italy ?????


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> def interested as will poss still be in london then, so , where / what is this Marennello thing.. i thought that was in Italy ?????


Ferarri Garage in Egham


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wak where is the starting place going to be or are we all piling round yours for a few health checks before we leave :lol:

Assuming it will be to the West of London somewhere.

I'm a definite anyway 

Neil


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes the starting point is in Surrey which is a bit of a trek for you to come from Kent, unless you'll already be in that area. When Ian222 came along last year he met me at my place in Essex and we then met up with everyone else outside Harrods.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't mind either way Surrey isn't too bad for me but could meet up with you Naresh and anyone else from Kent/Essex or East London and join the parade somewhere


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wak said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > def interested as will poss still be in london then, so , where / what is this Marennello thing.. i thought that was in Italy ?????
> ...


thanks mate found it,, still a fair bit from central london,,hope some more central location will be decided on,,, R,, tho still interested,,


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Well Harrods is the 2nd stop and usually where we wait for others.

p.s. have changed it to 8pm Start at Egham... 8.45 at Harrods,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looking forward to this, how many miles/ how long ( time ) are you envisaging ?? rough..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Not sure i am gonna make this lads, just keep thinking it was a nightmare last time


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> looking forward to this, how many miles/ how long ( time ) are you envisaging ?? rough..


Its probably about 35 miles but lots in slow traffic usually its around 4-5 hours.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wak said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to this, how many miles/ how long ( time ) are you envisaging ?? rough..
> ...


yea , likein it .. london at night ....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Where you travelling from Naresh? Brum or Essex?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm thinking this run should be renamed....

*WAKY RACES* !!!!

Geddit?

D'ya see what I did there?

I'll get my coat.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Wak,

Count me in please.
I'm in town that day so shoul dbe able to meet up, I expect at Harrods.

jay


----------



## DECLAN (Feb 26, 2009)

WAK,

As a True Londoner count me in!!!!

What is the address of the Maranello Store in Egham???

Declan


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

DECLAN said:


> WAK,
> 
> As a True Londoner count me in!!!!
> 
> ...


Have updated Page 1


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Baby Sitter pending myself and wife would love to come


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

ill be intrested in this


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Wak said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > def interested as will poss still be in london then, so , where / what is this Marennello thing.. i thought that was in Italy ?????
> ...


 Why not start from the new West London Audi?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

audimad said:


> Why not start from the new West London Audi?


Do you think they might host a reception for us? 

Some decent - and I mean 100% ground beef decent :evil: , barbecued burgers and hotdogs and some hot chocolate or real coffee would be nice...

Plus mulled wine for the non-drivers... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rich are you going?

I think my Ben is going to need to be seen in your car buddy it is up there on his list 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Rich are you going?
> 
> I think my Ben is going to need to be seen in your car buddy it is up there on his list 8)


Quite possibly Neil, I went last year. I'll let you know. Very flattered that Ben likes my motor but wait until he sees Wak's... :lol: :lol: I'll be like last years toys... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:

Cheers mate,

rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Or even mine :roll:

I F'ing hate West London Audi with a passion so not bothered about that at all :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> Or even mine :roll:
> 
> I F'ing hate West London Audi with a passion so not bothered about that at all :twisted: :twisted:


ha ha ha ,, i dont know w london audi , i may have bought one but that is all ,,,i have no alegiance to that lot !!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board

just to make sure you see it!!!

SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board
SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board
SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board
SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board
SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board
SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board
SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board
SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board
SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

makes no difference , fine by me..


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> makes no difference , fine by me..


Cool!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> SORRY CHAPS - I have to change to *Tuesday 29th* unless someone else wants to take this on Board
> 
> just to make sure you see it!!!
> 
> ...


repost to ensure its seen on the next page....


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant make it thiis year,currently TT-less.
Enjoyed last year,made a mini break of it and stayed for the New Year
Avoid Tinseltown though

Cheers
Jay


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Why not start from the new West London Audi?
> ...


 You never know, they might. Do you think someone should contact them and ask?


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

ill def be there if i can find this anoyin nock ( off to see my mate from audi tomoz lol )


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

count me in  neeed to get a proper list of people that are coming though tbh

so maybe i will start it off and see how it goes from there.

Harnz


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

so far -

Naresh - to confirm new date
Charlie - To confirm new date
Hark - to confirm new date
Blackers - to confirm new date
TT51 - to confirm new date
roddy - confirmed
JayTTapp - to confirm new date
Declan - to confirm new date
robokn - to confirm new date
luke89 - confirmed
rustyintegrale - to confirm new date
Harnz - Confirmed


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

so far -

Naresh - to confirm new date
Charlie - To confirm new date
Hark - to confirm new date
Blackers - to confirm new date
TT51 - to confirm new date
roddy - confirmed
JayTTapp - to confirm new date
Declan - to confirm new date
robokn - to confirm new date
luke89 - confirmed
rustyintegrale - to confirm new date
Harnz - Confirmed
triplefan - Confirmed
Badyaker - Confirmed
smithtt - maybe


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

come on guys there must be more then 13 of us that want to do this 8)


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I am on duty that day till 4 so i will try to make it.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Count me in guys, I'll make a special trip back from the south coast for it. Just joined TTOC and my first event so looking forward to meeting a few of you.


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

*  *


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

harnz said:


> so far -
> 
> Naresh - to confirm new date
> Charlie - To confirm new date
> ...


I'd already put badyaker in :roll: :lol:


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

looooooooool mate i soo didnt look there  :lol:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi guys, have barely been seen since last year's New Year run, but if I can get rid of my guests on Tuesday early enough I'll do my best to rock up for this 

Be good to catch up with a few of you again!

C

PS - for the 29th this is btw, just so we're clear that I couldn't possibly miss Wak's date move


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Not sure I can make the Tuesday Wak - we still have Christmas festivities to attend... :?

Will have to leave the decision until the evening, sorry mate.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I should still be ok for Tuesday


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Naresh - to confirm new date
Charlie - To confirm new date
Hark - to confirm new date
Blackers - to confirm new date
TT51 - very possibly, definitely maybe perhaps, well quite likely
roddy - confirmed
JayTTapp - to confirm new date
Declan - to confirm new date
robokn - to confirm new date
luke89 - confirmed
rustyintegrale - to confirm new date
Harnz - Confirmed
triplefan - Confirmed
Badyaker - Confirmed
smithtt - maybe
CkB - maybe


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

I may be able to make a late appearance depending on what i am working that day. If i'm on from 8-4 then i will definately be there.

It will be my first meet so looking forward to it.

See you all soon

CArl


----------



## DECLAN (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I Declan can now comfirm that I will be attending at the new date!!! AND time!!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Naresh - to confirm new date
Charlie - To confirm new date
Hark - to confirm new date
Blackers - to confirm new date
TT51 - very possibly, definitely maybe perhaps, well quite likely
roddy - Confirmed
JayTTapp - to confirm new date
Declan - Confirmed
robokn - to confirm new date
luke89 - Confirmed
rustyintegrale - maybe
Harnz - Confirmed
triplefan - Confirmed
Badyaker - Confirmed
smithtt - maybe
CkB - maybe
brucey1985 - maybe


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Very much doubt I can make this now especially since it's been brought forward by a day. I was planning on finding someone local in the Midlands to fix my car! :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Very much doubt I can make this now especially since it's been brought forward by a day. I was planning on finding someone local in the Midlands to fix my car! :?


dont you have breakdown cover? call them and have your coilpack at the ready! 
or
diy http://www.wak-tt.com/225sparkplugs/225sparkplugs.htm


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, good news - I'm now on for this! Sorted my issues this morning - coilpack 4 was on it's way out. Thanks to Wak for pointing out the problem - I owe you a drink mate! 8)

TT51 - you could meet me in Ilford as I'll be down tomorrow afternoon.

Naresh - Confirmed
Charlie - To confirm new date
Hark - to confirm new date
Blackers - to confirm new date
TT51 - very possibly, definitely maybe perhaps, well quite likely
roddy - Confirmed
JayTTapp - to confirm new date
Declan - Confirmed
robokn - to confirm new date
luke89 - Confirmed
rustyintegrale - maybe
Harnz - Confirmed
triplefan - Confirmed
Badyaker - Confirmed
smithtt - maybe
CkB - maybe
brucey1985 - maybe


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Definitely can't make this guys, sorry. Have a ggod time!

cheers

rich


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Unfortunately my M in L's birthday so can't make it. However, be aware there are cameras in the Blackwall Tunnel with a strict 30 limit, & they don't flash!.

Have fun.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Googlemaps has been playing some tricks on me - the route it throws up diverts all around the back of Oxford St and along Wigmore to Regent st, but when I look at street view I can see traffic heading eastbound along the length of Oxford St and no sign of bus/taxi only restrictions. I hardly ever go into the city these days and can't remember if it's OK or not  I'll just follow the leader...

Route also shows some U turns to make rights etc which is probably down to googlemaps' lack of local knowledge. ANyone else checked the route in detail? Probably be OK, my girlfriend is excellent at map reading! 8)


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Guys,

Sorry can't make the revised date.
Have a good one, hopefully next year...

Jay


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Its looking a little moist today, but more often than not the evenings in past years have dried out nicely ...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry people cant make it as my father has just been admitted to hospital


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Sorry people cant make it as my father has just been admitted to hospital


Hope it's nothing too serious Rob. Best wishes mate.

Rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> Sorry people cant make it as my father has just been admitted to hospital


No Problem Rob, hope he's ok.


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

so whos actually attending this tonight then :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Weather is getting a bit worrying!

Looks like its going to rain all night!  
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tod ... ode=London

If anyone else is thinking the weather will make it a washout then post here and we can make a call on going ahead or not.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wak said:


> Weather is getting a bit worrying!
> 
> Looks like its going to rain all night!
> http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tod ... ode=London
> ...


looks like a wet night but i am still up for it,,,, awaiting further news....


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Fingers crossed it gets dryer later. I just washed mine in the rain although waxing it now is off the cards! Last year the wax froze before i had a chance to buff it off! I'm still up for the cruise, if it gets too bad we could possibly cut it short and go for dinner somewhere?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Not sure what to do I want to go but really don't see a lot of point doing a London cruise if its raining lots :?

What if it was delayed until the weekend - Friday or Saturday night :idea:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I think friday night central london may still be cordoned off?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Well I have to make the trip into town anyway, I'm going to show up at both start points and we'll see how we get on, if you dont fancy it its no problem was hoping the rain would have given up by now but its looking unlikely.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

See you outside Harrods Wak, at 9pm.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

harrods it be then.. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm on for Egham, still looking forward to it. The rain had dried up in Portsmouth earlier but I drove back into it on the way to London. I think the forecast said it would be moving North so hopefully it will clear up.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good luck guys, get the pics up after


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Not gonna be able to make this now, have a great time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes have fun guys and maybe see you roddy at the Kent meet


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Naresh said:


> I just washed mine in the rain although waxing it now is off the cards! Last year the wax froze before i had a chance to buff it off!


Snap if you remember, I had the same problem, it wasn't funny last year at all!

Anyway, Wak and co, my apologies for the no show at both points, I've only just been abandoned by the lass ("I'll have to go by about 8" and it was gone 11 when she left), and you'll be heading home I suspect by the time I get in 

C


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

big thanks to WAK for organising a really fun run, for those not present it included, out throo knightsbridge, pall mall, oxford st / circus , traf sq, some tunnell, some dome, cutty sark, ( sorry sight !! ) the eye and other stuff, and a few opps to get the foot down, the rain was not too bad, nor was the traffic, and it was nice to meet some new ( to me ) faces and some that i have met before,,, thanks all ,,Rod...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Had a nice manageable turnout, weather was fine, Thanks to all for coming along.

Sadly... Harrods had lights out, Credit Crunch must have stopped LLoyds building from being illuminated, O2 was hosting something major, Cutty Sark is a long way from ever being renovated.

Some snapshots......


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gutted not to have made this as was really looking forward to it ;-( I have been in bed since Boxing Day with bronchitis/flu and a temp of up to 103  still feeling absolutely arse and for the first time in over a year I did not come on the forum for 4 days  

Looks like fun and I hope you all had a good time ;-)

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Gutted not to have made this as was really looking forward to it ;-( I have been in bed since Boxing Day with bronchitis/flu and a temp of up to 103  still feeling absolutely arse and for the first time in over a year I did not come on the forum for 4 days
> 
> Looks like fun and I hope you all had a good time ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Bit warm then eh?     

Hope you feel better soon mate! :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Wak said:


> Had a nice manageable turnout, weather was fine, Thanks to all for coming along.
> 
> Sadly... Harrods had lights out, Credit Crunch must have stopped LLoyds building from being illuminated, O2 was hosting something major, Cutty Sark is a long way from ever being renovated.
> this ones just for roddy because he aint seen the lights after travelling all the way to london.crappie pic but ye get the jist :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Had a nice manageable turnout, weather was fine, Thanks to all for coming along.
> ...


shucks Wul, you are far too kind !!!!!


----------



## DECLAN (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Guys

Big thanks to WAK for the fab time i had on this cruise, nice to meet up with fellow members of the forum.

Roddy (you are a speed demon) :evil:

Phil (remember not to get lost next time) :lol:

Naresh (will talk soon, v impressed with light mods) 8)

WAK (thanks for everything, loving the car mate, will talk soon about few MODS) 8)

Looking forward to many more.....

Declan


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

DECLAN said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Big thanks to WAK for the fab time i had on this cruise, nice to meet up with fellow members of the forum.
> 
> ...


Yes thanks to Wak for sorting this and sorry the other lads couldn't make it. I'll have to get a remap before next year's so I can keep up the pace!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for arranging this Wak - another great night out on the streets of London, and a smaller group made it "easier" to navigate through the traffic lights, although I'm still wondering how we managed to lose badybaker outside O2! :roll:

Wak - your car looked amazing at night and the exhaust has definately got me interested in upgrading mine this year. Your car definately turned most heads as we headed up Oxford street!

Declan - next time have enough fuel to go more than 5 miles, great colour combo by the way!

Roddy - awesome car you have there and very quick, hope you had a good drive back up to Scotland.

I've got some pictures to upload so will get around to that later on.


----------

